# Great Deal on the TC-P60GT50 With Free 3D Blu-ray Player at Best Buy & Amazon



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While I made started a Thread about purchasing this TV, I thought I would be remiss not to point out just how good of a deal this is.

For $1899, you get a 60GT50 and free DMP-BDT220 along with free delivery. As it stands at BB, this makes the 60GT50 only $100 more than a 60ST50 and the ST50 is not eligible for the free 3D BDP. Just the price of the BDP offsets the difference in price. At Amazon, the 60ST50 is $1599.99 as opposed to $1799 at BB so it is not as much of a slam dunk there.

Unfortunately, at least the free BDP is only available until Saturday. (July 28th) Moreover, I do not think the price of the 60GT50 is going to remain at $1899 at BB/Amazon as just two days prior, the 60GT50 was still $2199 at BB. I am pretty sure than Amazon dropped the price on the TV and then BB countered. All I can say is that for anyone on the fence about getting a VT/GT/ST that this truly is an exceptional deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

